
FactoryGirl has been renamed FactoryBot - rbanffy
https://dev.to/ben/factorygirl-has-been-renamed-factorybot-cma
======
sprremix
This is neither good or bad imo.

I can't even begin to comprehend why people would think that using a word in a
fictional software name given by a developer causes "alienation". It's
depressing that people take the time, effort and stress that goes into these
rants and succeed. Possibly because those people are the only ones who care
about something so.. worthless? useless? I mean, if people get murdered or
locked up over this shit I could wrap my head around this

edit: It seems a user on Github[0] called 'maxkwallace' addressed the naming
issue. This particular user had an encounter with his female colleague which
he found to be very awkward:

"(...) at one point, I was going through some code with a female engineer, and
noticing the name FactoryGirl led to an awkward exchange (...)"

Later, he gets asked how the conversation was awkward. He added:

"(...) The woman I was working with didn't explicitly say that she felt
uncomfortable (people almost never do), but my subjective impression was that
she felt uncomfortable. I also felt uncomfortable."

[0]:
[https://github.com/thoughtbot/factory_bot/issues/921](https://github.com/thoughtbot/factory_bot/issues/921)

~~~
throwaway5153
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7757667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7757667)
may be a more compelling example.

------
chrisfinne
So "girl" is a bad word now?

I loved the name. It often prompted me to put on one of my favorite Stones
songs by the same name.

What is a more empowering image than "Rosie the Riveter", the quintessential
Factory Girl?

My daughter would say "why can't we have more girl names?".

------
jeffshek
In Python - this leaves FactoryBoy and ModelMommy (name taken from
FactoryGirl).

[http://factoryboy.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](http://factoryboy.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)
[https://github.com/vandersonmota/model_mommy](https://github.com/vandersonmota/model_mommy)

------
maxscam
This is good. Yes factory girl is a really awkward name and I found myself
pondering this as I used the tool in the past.

